# I can't identify this dinosaur! Please Help?



## Taron (Sep 23, 2009)

I found this thing on memorial day and it just happened to be on my line!



















This Flathead was unofficialy 57 pounds with the tail on the ground. The lake scale just wasn't made for my skills I guess. With tail off the ground on a hand scale it registered at 61 but who knows if that is right. I am guessing more around the area of 59 pounds.


----------



## azure89 (Jan 5, 2009)

That is ridiculous!  Nice catch man. I'm guessing you released it since you didn't get an official weight?


----------



## Brien (Aug 27, 2009)

I don't believe you !!!!!


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hand scales are never accurate. I have a scale at work that is certified for weighing official records in Texas and the hand scales are always about 5lbs off in either direction. If you have a bass pro shops near by they will have a certified scale that will weigh it.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

wow, that is crazy, did you eat it or released it?


----------



## cin_cindi (Apr 15, 2010)

I can help identify it...it's a fish!!! 
(couldn't resist!)


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

dude, that's monster.


----------



## Jadenkisses (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm pretty sure it's a catfish.


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

Maybe...

*Flathead Catfish* _Pylodictis olivaris ???
_


----------



## andred82vert (Apr 8, 2008)

cin_cindi said:


> I can help identify it...it's a fish!!!
> (couldn't resist!)


ehhh, kinda looks like a baby stegosaurus to me...


----------



## dart_frog_junkie (Apr 9, 2009)

stevenhman said:


> Maybe...
> 
> *Flathead Catfish* _Pylodictis olivaris ???
> _


Yeah, its a flathead catfish. They are usually found in larger rivers and some lakes. I usually catch them in river bends near heavy cover. What were you using for bait?


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

Awesome catch man. What pound test where you using?


----------



## zcasc (Dec 8, 2009)

andred82vert said:


> ehhh, kinda looks like a baby stegosaurus to me...


Haha, baby stegosaurus indeed. 

What were you using to angle that thing in? Did you have a muskrat on your hook or something?


----------



## zcasc (Dec 8, 2009)

Definitely a Channel Catfish. 

Congrats on that sucker...you could stuff it and turn it into an ottoman.


----------



## dart_frog_junkie (Apr 9, 2009)

zcasc said:


> Definitely a Channel Catfish.


I don't think so... I'm not trying to start an argument or anything but channel cats have an upper jaw that is longer than the lower jaw, and doesn't look to be that way in the first pic. they also have a heavily forked tail. and usually a channel cat won't get over 40lbs at the most... but it's still a great fish


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

I thought of c channel when I first saw it too. I'm no catfish expert, but like dart frog junkie says their tail fin is a way more "V" shape.


----------



## Taron (Sep 23, 2009)

Hey guys I was joking when I said I didn't know what it was. It is a flathead catfish and the scale was a certified scale but it was a hanging scale and the fish was too long so its tail was laying on the ground. I wish I could say I caught it on a fishing pole but then I would be lying. Truth be told I caught it with a piece of string and a hook and bread. OK so that was a lie as well. LOL. I caught him on a floating trout line in Lake Milford in Kansas. I don't like eating flathead but the game warden did and begged me for the fish. I kept the head and the local warden kept the meat. The lake record was 63 pounds and had I know it was that close to the lake record we probably would have taken the fish directly to weigh in instead of staying out on the water so long. The bait was a perch about 3-4 inches. With a size 4 kahle hook on tensile strength line with balloon floats. We also caught several thirties and the camp next to us caught a 49 pound blue cat. I did do some real fishing and the biggest flathead I caught was 24 pounds.


----------

